
Something Mysterious Is Killing Captive Gorillas - anarbadalov
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/03/gorilla-guts/554636/?single_page=true
======
M_Bakhtiari
No wonder, what with all the health problems us cube monkeys keep getting as
well.

